# Malta-Italia 0-2



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Martedì 26 marzo alle ore 20:45.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Andiamo a vincere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

dobbiamo vincere 2-3 a 0


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dobbiamo vincere 2-3 a 0



Almeno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Almeno.



mi sono tenuto basso perchè di solito noi rispettiamo sempre l'avversario...non siamo come la Germania che non si fa scrupoli a fare 6-7 gol a delle squadrette
anche se vorrei vedere ogni tanto una bella goleada...l'ultima era il 5 a 0 alle Isole Faer Oer


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Aeh... altra stanchezza su Stefano e Mario, Riccardo e Mattia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aeh... altra stanchezza su Stefano e Mario, Riccardo e Mattia



l'ultima...poi torneranno a giocare 1 volta a settimana


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aeh... altra stanchezza su Stefano e Mario, Riccardo e Mattia



Al massimo giocheranno un tempo, secondo me.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2013)

*La Bulgaria ha travolto Malta 6-0*


L'Italia aveva vinto solo 2-0 rotfl segnando un gol al 90 esimo tra l'altro. Credo che martedi finirà con 1 go di scarto.


----------



## DannySa (22 Marzo 2013)

Questi sono al livello di San Marino se non peggio, se non si vince con 4 gol di scarto è assurdo.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *La Bulgaria ha travolto Malta 6-0*
> 
> 
> L'Italia aveva vinto solo 2-0 rotfl segnando un gol al 90 esimo tra l'altro. Credo che martedi finirà con 1 go di scarto.




.....ovvio, punteggio bulgaro....


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Marzo 2013)

tanto va a finire che faremo una partita del genere


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2013)

Secondo sky la formazione sarà l'Ital-Juve/Milan

-----Buffon----
Abata--Barzagli---Bonucci--De Sciglio
----Montolivo---Pirlo---Marchisio
--------Giaccherini---
---Balotelli----------El Sharrawy

6 Gobbi 5 milanisti madò credo che non si è mai vista


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo sky la formazione sarà l'Ital-Juve/Milan
> 
> -----Buffon----
> Abata--Barzagli---Bonucci--De Sciglio
> ...


Che c'entra Giaccherino là? Giaccherino


----------



## SololaMaglia (24 Marzo 2013)

Ma Aquilani è convocato???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

non ne posso più di Giaccherini


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Io ho un ottima opinione di Prandelli,
ma sinceramente contro Malta non capisco che centra Giaccherini
Avrebbero più senso Cerci Osvaldo Giovinco Diamanti persino l'odioso Gilardino

tra l'altro la difesa è molto coperta e il centrocampo è solido, mah
sembra un favore alla rube per far acquisire valore a Giacche in caso di vendita.
meno male che Pepe è infortunato...


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Marzo 2013)

Nooooo danno Giacchepippa dietro a Mario e Stephan


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ma Aquilani è convocato???



No :S Aquilani no Giacchepippa si


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;152534 ha scritto:


> No :S Aquilani no Giacchepippa si



ma come si fa a lasciare fuori questo Aquilani per Giaccherini su...poteva chiamare pure Florenzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Marzo 2013)

Giaccherini è un qualcosa di indicibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2013)

0-4 e tutti contenti.


----------



## Tom! (25 Marzo 2013)

Comunque ragazzi questa squadra mi piace, quando chiellini sarà in forma ci sarà lui a sinistra e uno tra De Sciglio e Abate sulla destra.
Poi De Rossi a centrocampo e montolivo dietro gli attaccanti.
Sarebbe proprio una bella squadra. Inoltre è importante avere un "blocco" in nazionali, figuriamoci averne due.

--------------Buffon-------------------
De Sciglio-Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini-
-----DeRossi-Pirlo-Marchisio----------
------------Montolivo------------------
-----Balotelli------El Sharawii---------

Che difetti ci trovate? A me piacerebbe un trequartista/finto attaccante molto più forte di Montolivo per il quale non ho una grande passione, però effettivamente non se ne trovano.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 0-4 e tutti contenti.



Se ciao, queste sono partite in cui l'Italia vince 2-1 1-0 2-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giaccherini è un qualcosa di indicibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi questa squadra mi piace, quando chiellini sarà in forma ci sarà lui a sinistra e uno tra De Sciglio e Abate sulla destra.
> Poi De Rossi a centrocampo e montolivo dietro gli attaccanti.
> Sarebbe proprio una bella squadra. Inoltre è importante avere un "blocco" in nazionali, figuriamoci averne due.
> 
> ...



beh dai anche a me Montolivo non mi ha mai fatto impazzire, ma è dagli Europei che gioca a livelli altissimi...sta diventando anche un Leader...trasformazione suprema

l'unico difetto è quella pippa di Giaccherini, che scommetto che sta sulle palle anche a voi
poi vorrei che Barzagli e Bonucci giocassero come fanno nella Juve...non che fanno casini in Nazionale, però contro Cagliari, Bologna e compagnia sono mostri


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se ciao, queste sono partite in cui l'Italia vince 2-1 1-0 2-0



Tifo'o l'uomo(o la donna )del:"Mai essere positivi".


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o l'uomo(o la donna )del:"Mai essere positivi".



Beh mica ho detto che si perde


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh mica ho detto che si perde



Beh tu sei un gufone a prescindere,quindi .....


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh mica ho detto che si perde



Tifo'o pure con Malta dobbiamo preoccuparci?


----------



## 2515 (25 Marzo 2013)

Qualcuno mi spiega che cacchio ci fa giaccherini in nazionale al posto di aquilani? Aquilani è titolare fisso nella fiorentina che sta facendo un gran campionato, giaccherini giocherà nella juve ma è una riserva da quando è arrivato ai gobbi, a sto punto pure cassano aveva molto più senso, nonostante il carattere e la tenuta atletica limitati.

Ma poi giaccherini è un esterno di centrocampo, che cerebroleso prende un esterno di centrocampo quando usa come formazioni il 4-3-1-2 e il 4-3-3? Non ha ragione di esistere giacchepalle in nazionale.


----------



## esjie (25 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> tanto va a finire che faremo una partita del genere



Ma Baresi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

speriamo di vedere una goleada


----------



## Gre-No-Li (26 Marzo 2013)

Il momento più duro sarà sullo 0-3 perché si comincerà a pensare al campionato e si comincerà a rischiare...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Marzo 2013)

Ho la netta sensazione che gran parte dei neroblu tiferà la compagine maltese,non so perchè.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ma Baresi?



fa una caxxata, però c'è da dire che è nettamente fuori area  e poi non era proprio occasione da gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Forza Italia asfaltiamoli


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho la netta sensazione che gran parte dei neroblu tiferà la compagine maltese,non so perchè.



chissa come mai  è sarà cosi per molti anni, se prendono giovani li vanno a prendere tutti stranieri, (Icardi secondo me sceglierà l'argentina), nell'under 21 di interisti c'è ne sono ma prima che facciano in salto nella nazionale maggiore l'inter li avrà giù venduti , poi sono ridicoli tifosi cosi meglio che non la tifano italia perchè e chiaro che tiferebbero solo i giocatori della loro squadra e lo dimostra il fatto che solo perchè non giocano i suoi giocatori non la tifano ma la tifano contro  io tifo tutti quando giocano nell'italia qualunque squadra sia, gli unici che non mi piacciono sono giaccherini (ma non perchè giochi nella juve ma non capisco tutta sta grande fiducia), e poi cazzano non lo tiferò mai non merita per niente la nostra maglia e un mezzo uomo e non perchè e andato via da noi (anche perchè dovrei odiare ancora di piu pirlo invece non lo odio anzi).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;153338 ha scritto:


> chissa come mai  è sarà cosi per molti anni, se prendono giovani li vanno a prendere tutti stranieri, (Icardi secondo me sceglierà l'argentina), nell'under 21 di interisti c'è ne sono ma prima che facciano in salto nella nazionale maggiore l'inter li avrà giù venduti , poi sono ridicoli tifosi cosi meglio che non la tifano italia perchè e chiaro che tiferebbero solo i giocatori della loro squadra e lo dimostra il fatto che solo perchè non giocano i suoi giocatori non la tifano ma la tifano contro  io tifo tutti quando giocano nell'italia qualunque squadra sia, gli unici che non mi piacciono sono giaccherini (ma non perchè giochi nella juve ma non capisco tutta sta grande fiducia), e poi cazzano non lo tiferò mai non merita per niente la nostra maglia e un mezzo uomo e non perchè e andato via da noi (anche perchè dovrei odiare ancora di piu pirlo invece non lo odio anzi).



si Icardi ha già scelto l'Argentina


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Sciolto l'ultimo dubbio: Giaccherini ancora titolare


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2013)

6 della Juve e 5 del Milan, bella lì 

Peccato per quello scarsone di Giaccherini.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sciolto l'ultimo dubbio: Giaccherini ancora titolare



Fà sicuramente dei ******* da paura,non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## Sheldon92 (26 Marzo 2013)

Sono curioso di vedere come si comporterà Stephan non giocando ala sinistra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fà sicuramente dei ******* da paura,non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Marzo 2013)

Hai Cerci e metti Giaccherini. Prandelli è un altro che si droga pesantemente. 

Comunque Giaccherini è da sempre osannato dalla stampa quindi di ******* ne deve fare parecchi altro che..


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

De Sanctis ha detto che questa sarà la sua ultima partita si toglie dalla nazionale meno male va...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli che ha fatto un occhiataccia a quelli che fischiavano l'inno dell'italia vai mario


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2013)

Forza Italia, sempre e comunque.


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma questi maltesi sanno fare pure i dribbling?!


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma perche El ha il 14???????? Babba bia odio sti numeri


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Camilleri è parente allo scrittore?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Sta giocando meglio malta...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

O mamma partiti malissimo


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

rigore italia


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

VAi stepppppppppppppp se guadagnato il rigoreeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Rigore grande EL


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Grande Elsha


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Grande EL che si guadagna il rigore


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Mariooooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

baloooooooooooooo gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Che bestiaaaaaaa


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

e vaiiiiii Mariooooooooo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2013)

Ancora Mario.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Maltari calma con il faraone gli hanno già fatto due/tre falli calma


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

ABATE si conferma scarso


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Gli assist di petto alla Ibra. Ave


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Che giocate, i nostri stanno dando spettacolo


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

mamma mia il faraone


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2013)

Bravo Elsha


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Complimenti ai gobbi


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

rigore x Malta clamoroso


----------



## Principe (26 Marzo 2013)

Juventini asini


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma i gobbi perchè non fanno queste ****.. nella loro squadra?


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma che................... fa gigi no cavolo ma come siiiiiii faaaaaa non lo doveva toccare andava fuori -.-


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2013)

Sembrava regolare.

Bonucci


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

ROTFL gigi


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Primo rigore parato nella storia da Buffon? ahha


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2013)

Gigi


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

paratooo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Marzo 2013)

Sti qua dubito che segneranno un gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

super gigiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bravo subito pagato il suo errore grande super gigiiiiiiiiii vaiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i gobbi perchè non fanno queste ****.. nella loro squadra?



Si pazzesco, dopo questo errore Bonucci contro il Bayern salverà di tutto


----------



## Miro (26 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Primo rigore parato nella storia da Buffon? ahha



Ne parò uno a Mutu agli Europei 2008.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Marzo 2013)

Che segna bonucci, mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma come gioca male sta ITALIA?


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Centrali della Juve da galera


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Marzo 2013)

Sti gobbi si stanno risparmiando


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

clamorosa traversa maltese


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Traversa del Malta  svegliateveeeeeeee


----------



## Principe (26 Marzo 2013)

Ahaha ancora cioè siamo ridicoli


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2013)

I centrali della Juve imbarazzanti


----------



## Principe (26 Marzo 2013)

Ecco cosa sono gli juventini senza conte prendete nota


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Si sapeva soffriamo contro san marino, figuriamoci non contro malta


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma i difensori della Juve sono fenomeni solo nel loro club?


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

I giocatori della Juve stranamente tutti insufficienti fino ad ora, a parte Buffon.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Marzo 2013)

Pornodivo si è distrutto


----------



## Brontolo (26 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa sono gli juventini senza conte prendete nota



non che i milanisti stiano facendo meglio, eh?


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Classic Abate qui


----------



## Polis (26 Marzo 2013)

Abate è no scandalo...


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Dai su Balotelli è fuori portata per tutti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> non che i milanisti stiano facendo meglio, eh?



Ottimi Bonucci e Barzagli contro un attacco veramente inarrestabile

E che dire di Marchisio? Una saetta potente e precisa nei retropassaggi

Per non parlare dell'onnipotente e inarrestabile Giaccherini, che pure i suoi compagni di squadra ignorano


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Marzo 2013)

A parte Bonucci (che fa schifo) stanno giocando tutti uguale.. Ovvero male.


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma i tizi che suonano la tromba?


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli non cadere in provocazioni stai calmo, quel barbuto lo sta provocando a tutto andare


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Tutti stanno facendo pena...come solito contro ste squadrette


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Marzo 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> A parte Bonucci (che fa schifo) stanno giocando tutti uguale.. Ovvero male.



Bonucci è un Bonera, pari pari

"Il regista difensivo" che non sa manco spazzare decentemente


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Dai Mario mettila!!


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma levati Pirla


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma balotelli si è messo i pantaloncini al contrario?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Marzo 2013)

Mammamia Abate ancora peggio in Nazionale... E c'è gente che si inimica ogni utente per lui


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Marzo 2013)

Che fail sta punizione


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Ancora gli fanno tirare le punizioni...


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Marzo 2013)

Montolivo malissimo comunque eh.. Se la gioca con Bonucci.

Bravo Elsha e Desci..


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

El shaarawu migliiore in campo


----------



## Polis (26 Marzo 2013)

che partita sta facendo il faraone? e dicono che sia fuori forma...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Marzo 2013)

El Shaarawy ha una tecnica che è troppo esagggerata!!


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Facciamo tirare Pirlo anche da qui? non arriverebbe alla porta col suo tiro morto..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Marzo 2013)

Manca un Gattuso a sta Nazionale


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Che mine che tira


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Mariooooooooooooooooooooooooo e assist di Mattia!!


----------



## Polis (26 Marzo 2013)

Mammamia che gol!


----------



## Principe (26 Marzo 2013)

Cosa hanno fatto ???????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Mario Supremacy


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Marzo 2013)

de sciglio balo


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

e 2 mariooooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooo marioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bell'assist di mattia


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mario Supremacy



Se ci fosse stato a barcellona...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio madooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Marzo 2013)

mamma mia che fenomeni che abbiamo in casa.  

il de sci migliora ogni giorno che passa, mario invece sta diventando una garanzia. 
non vedo l'ora che ricominci la serie A.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse stato a barcellona...



Tifo non ricordarcelo.


----------



## Ghantz (26 Marzo 2013)

Grande de sciglio e Balo


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Marzo 2013)

Bel lancio di Bonucci (che in effetti con i piedi ci sa fare, ma fa degli svarioni assurdi), De Sciglio come al solito splendido e il solito grande Balo. Bravi ragazzi.


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio benissimo, secondo gol merito suo e gran tiro di Balo, però il migliore in campo (a parte per il risultato) è Stephan, questo la dice lunga.


----------



## Principe (26 Marzo 2013)

De sciglio el sha Mario gente con poca tecnica mi dicono , cmw zulù zuliani come mai nn gioca quaglia e giominchio


----------



## Devil May Cry (26 Marzo 2013)

Grandissimo goal di mario..Ma va detto che il 70% del merito del Goal è di DeSci...Mamma mia ma che ha fatto Mattia??Stop in corsa cosi e assist perfetto..Infatti Mario appena fatto il goal ha subito indicato DeSci e lo ha abbracciato..2 F-E-N-O-M-E-N-I


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

El shaarawy sta giocando benissimo comunque... altro che è in pessima forma rotfl


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Marzo 2013)

Mario ha fatto un gran gol,ma la roba che ha fatto Desci è impressionate,cioè stop a seguire di un lancio di 60 metri,testa alta e assist al bacio.Bravo Desci.Su Mario che dire,è un fenomeno,quindi questa è la normalità.


----------



## Hammer (26 Marzo 2013)

Una delle soddisfazioni più grandi negli ultimi anni è stata vedere De Sciglio in nazionale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Fine primo tempo 2-0 Doppietta di superbalo, brutta italia comuque speriamo di fare meglio nel 2° tempo dobbiamo metterne altre 2-3


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Marzo 2013)

tra tutti gli juventini i migliori sono balo-elsha-de sciglio


----------



## Moruboshy (26 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Una delle soddisfazioni più grandi negli ultimi anni è stata vedere De Sciglio in nazionale.



Straquoto


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio ha una tecnica ed una classe tali che se fossi Ebete mi suiciderei 
Sono contento della prestazione dei nostri,a parte Monto poco nel gioco,per il resto non me ne importa una mazza.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo che segna anche EL


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Speriamo che segna anche EL



giusto, anche se per ora è imho il migliore in campo  per un fuorigioco millimetrico gliene hanno annullato uno poi


----------



## Hammer (26 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> De Sciglio ha una tecnica ed una classe tali che se fossi Ebete mi suiciderei



Ad Abate è andata bene, De Sciglio si sta rivelando talmente superiore che può giocare sciallamente a sinistra


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ad Abate è andata bene, De Sciglio si sta rivelando talmente superiore che può giocare sciallamente a sinistra



Si davvero


----------



## 2515 (26 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ad Abate è andata bene, De Sciglio si sta rivelando talmente superiore che può giocare sciallamente a sinistra



sì ma appena torna chiellini abate sgomma.XD

Analizziamo i gol..
Rigore procurato da Elsha, gol di balo
Assist di De Sci, gol di Balo
Migliore in campo: Stephan
Bomber: Mario
Assist-man: De Sci

Due occasioni per Malta: errori di Bonucci e Barzagli

Non potrei godere di più.XD


----------



## Devil May Cry (26 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio è il giocatore che più mi fa emozionare...E' il nostro futuro capitano..Lo vedo già con la sua classe,la sua calma...Un mito!


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Ahahah Balotelli giocava con la cresta del Faraone e il faraone non l'ha presa bene aahahhahha ma mario


----------



## pennyhill (26 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sì ma appena torna chiellini abate sgomma.XD
> 
> Analizziamo i gol..
> Rigore procurato da Elsha, gol di balo
> ...



Assist di De Sci, gol di Balo, su splendido lancio di Bonucci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2013)

8 goal in 19 partite per Balo, ne voglio almeno un altro


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Si ma dai sto barbuto ha già falciato mario 40000 volte


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Marchisio assolutamente nullo oggi


----------



## Sheldon92 (26 Marzo 2013)

Si stanno risparmiando sti gobbacci, é evidentissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma perche l'Italia contro ste squadre deve sempre giocare in modo cosi poco voglioso?


----------



## esjie (26 Marzo 2013)

Oh guardate che c'è Francia-Spagna su Sportitalia, cappero vi guardate sta partitella di allenamento


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

maddooo fra poco segna giacche


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Marzo 2013)

Giaccherinho


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Oh guardate che c'è Francia-Spagna su Sportitalia, cappero vi guardate sta partitella di allenamento



Una noia mortale quella partita... a fare solo tiki-taka


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Marzo 2013)

giaccheROTFL


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

gli juventini continuano a giochicchiare


----------



## esjie (26 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Una noia mortale quella partita... a fare solo tiki-taka



Vi lascio divertire con la vostra scintillante partita allora


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

No pero Montolivo non puoi farti saltare cosi eh 

fuori giaccherini dentro candreva


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Perché lasciano tirare Pirlo queste mozzarelle?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Che noia... sto dormendo


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Fuori El Shaarawy dentro Cerci.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Marzo 2013)

balotelli si fa giustizia da solo  montolivo stasera serataccia!!! l'importante è che giochi bene sabato però


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Fuori SuperMario che giocatore mamma mia meno male che è nostro  dentro quello che ha purgato gli intertristi


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

zoppica Montolivo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia stasera Marchisio l'ho sentito solo per le palle perse 

Montolivo zoppicante no


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Marzo 2013)

Poteva mai zoppicare Pillo..?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

A quanto era quotato il 2-0? Scontittismo contro ste squadre


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2013)

Mi aspettavo più gol.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Finita, non abbiamo giocato bene soprattutto nel primo tempo ma l'importante sono i tre punti avanti italia mia  gli intertristi rosicano pure stasera poverini


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Marzo 2013)

quanto so miseri sti gobbi fuori dal loro contesto...


----------



## Sheldon92 (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma sti scienziati della Rai di che si fanno? Montolivo migliore in campo ROTFL.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Marzo 2013)

Maledizione,ho giocato over 2.5 e ste mozzarelle se so fatti un bel sonno nella ripresa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

brutta prestazione...sono felice solo perchè non abbiamo preso gol e per i 2 gol del Balo


----------



## BB7 (26 Marzo 2013)

male Montolivo, Marchisio e il solito Giacca


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Montolivo intervistato ha detto nulla di che ha preso solo un pestone bene cosi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

Cerci e Candreva mi sono piaciuti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

Bonucci e Barzagli scandalosi...spero che si riprendono in Nazionale
Giaccherini neanche lo commento
bene anche oggi De Sciglio che ha fatto anche un ottimo Assist!


----------



## Sheldon92 (26 Marzo 2013)

Non smetterò mai di ricordare queste parole: _"La domanda su Balotelli è sempre la stessa: ma perchè sono tre anni che i media parlano di Balotelli come se fosse Messi? Ma in tre anni, questo ragazzo cosa ha fatto se non cinque, sei, sette gol all'anno? Guardate che *Quagliarella ne segna di più*. Se continuiamo ad andare avanti dicendo...'ma ha le potenzialità'... sai quanti ragazzi della Primavera della Juventus abbiamo visto passare davanti ai nostri occhi dicendo...'ma le potenzialità di questo...', e oggi non si sa che fine hanno fatto. Adesso per due mesi parleranno di grande colpo di mercato, ma io sinceramente non gli avrei fatto varcare i cancelli di Vinovo. Se loro sono contenti, auguri"._


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

ah mi sono dimenticato di dire che Gigi è cmq il Migliore a 35 anni


----------



## esjie (26 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che noia... sto dormendo



Ah we te l'ho detto  Francia-Spagna è stata una gran bella partita, mica takatikitokotikitokotaka


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2013)

Contro ste nazionali facciamo SEMPRE pena. Bene solo per i 3 punti.


----------



## Tom! (27 Marzo 2013)

Partita noiosa, hanno tutti giochicchiato, gli juventini soprattutto...però...beh....siamo giustificati!


----------

